
Coming Soon, Free Hosting for Facebook Apps - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2007/11/12/free-facebook-app-hosting/
======
shayan
This is great news for those that want to give their app a try without too
much costs, it will also solve the potential scalability issues for some apps
that might have unexpected growth rates. Although, I doubt any new application
would experience what iLike did at the beginning.

Its also interesting, since for developers the hosting issues was _one_ of the
major advantages of OpenSocial to FB which is now solved.

Although this is not that important of a news but theoretically it could
potentially change FB as a platform. As Marc Andreessen introduced his views
on platforms and categorized FB as a level two platform which is a plug-in
API. One of the disadvantages of this platform was the cost on the developer
in terms of bandwidth and hosting of their applications. This problem was
solved in the ultimate platform which is the level three. So maybe in Mark's
definition, FB is now getting somewhat closer to a 2.5 platform!
<http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/09/the-three-kinds.html>

